# Gender and personality



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Do you notice a difference between genders and personalities? In my experience (but I am probably wrong), I find (neutered) males more loving, "clingy" and affectionate, whereas females are slightly more "catty" and independent. Is this your experience too?

I have a male and female, both sterilised. The male is definitely the more loving "flopsy bunny" type, and the female is quite bossy and sharp tempered.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

I have two neutered males, one spayed female. The one boy is newly neutered (few days) and has always been a soppy, loving, very affectionate mommy's boy. The older boy is also a mommy's boy but very much in private, and won't have fuss in front of the others 

The female is, well she's a different kettle of fish altogether - she is the boss. She is loving and affectionate on occasion, but on her terms and will give me the brush off quite a lot. She shows affection by jumping onto my back from the floor  Or leaping onto my shoulder  Painful when her claws are out! I haven't found my girl to be 'catty' but she's certainly more independent


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I have had 4 cats .3 moggies and 1 (current)Raggie kitten all neutered.First was a feisty long hair tabby female, nick name Evil Edna,I could do anything with her,nobody else could get near her.Second a gorgeous,huge,very untypical tortie,obv.female.The sweetest, gentlest cat I have ever met.Third semi feral male ,name Bumble he was a little B' with a real sting in his tail.Ended his life as a house cat sleeping on the bed and was a fairly even tempered chap in later life.Meeko,ragdoll male ,with behaviour problems.A real piece of work,not his fault,nor mine,but we are working on it and he is a sweet heart when he remembers:lol:So I dont know whether the male /female personality thing has a pattern or not.If i was asked though I would say that the male of the species in general is more affectionate.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

My female moggie is a real Mummy's girl! Cares not about anything else but herself, me and the adult dog Ben now! Will not go to anyone else. Never 'catty' though............more like a 'talk to the paw i am sooo not listening' kind of lady! :lol:

My moggie male is an 'anybody's' cat!! He loves everything and anything! Especially me, the 2 dogs and my daughter.............but will go to anyone and be picked up by them too! He will do anything for a snuggle with someone!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

All the boys I have ever had have been very cuddly & friendly with HUMANS. Not very happy with others.

All the girls I have had have been, well, smart but nuts. My first cat was a Persian cross & was very aloof (poorly socialised as a kitten) & very smart. Very street savvy as was my second female. A total cat ninja! My two girls now are indoor only but are very "on the ball" when it's game time. They also do love a cuddle & are lapcats but not as clingy in their affection like boys. They also tend to love each others company more.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Acacia86 said:


> My female moggie is a real Mummy's girl! Cares not about anything else but herself, me and the adult dog Ben now! Will not go to anyone else. Never 'catty' though............more like a *'talk to the paw i* *am sooo not listening'* kind of lady! :lol:
> 
> My moggie male is an 'anybody's' cat!! He loves everything and anything! Especially me, the 2 dogs and my daughter.............but will go to anyone and be picked up by them too! He will do anything for a snuggle with someone!


OMG, my girl is like that too 
Great description


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

I have two moggies. Spartacus (1 year old neutered female) and Hercules (5 month un-neutered male).

Spartacus is a very much "love on my terms" kind of girl and is very independent. When she does decide to give love she's a big soppy paws, but she can be very aloof. She also isnt keen on being picked up, unless she wants to, then shell gladly be in your arms for ages.

Hercules on the other hand is a big pile of goo. LOVES cuddles and being picked up, will nose kiss and headbutt constantly and loves to sleep on us. A real affectionate little cat.

Spartacus used to be like Hercules until she was "done" and Hercules arrived a few months later. Hercules is due to be "done" next month so hopefully he'll retain the affection.


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

My boy is SO much soppier than my female. Especially in the mornings. He will climb all over me and up to my face purring and putting his paws round my neck like he's cuddling me. He is happy to be picked up and carried round the house on my shoulder. He follows me absolutely EVERYWHERE too. And he's friendly with everyone, and will get on anyone's lap, but definitely saves his best cuddles for me!  this morning I was stood up trying to get dressed and he was trying to climb up me for cuddles, not as bad as the time I was stood in the hall on the phone and he decided he wanted to be picked up, so leapt up my entire body and clung to my chest, OWWW!

My female is still affectionate, but not half as much. She will sleep on your lap and enjoys being stroked etc but hates being picked up, and is much more independent.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

koekemakranka said:


> Do you notice a difference between genders and personalities? In my experience (but I am probably wrong), I find (neutered) males more loving, "clingy" and affectionate, whereas females are slightly more "catty" and independent. Is this your experience too?
> 
> I have a male and female, both sterilised. The male is definitely the more loving "flopsy bunny" type, and the female is quite bossy and sharp tempered.


I find the terms 'mummies boy' & 'daddies girl' are extremly correct! :thumbup:

only one of my girls is a mummies girl, although its mainly when shes in kitten!


----------



## catzz (Apr 8, 2010)

I think it's personality as much as anything. Kiera is 9 months old and has been with her mum since she was born. She's a very secure and confident little cat and love snuggles. She's always jumping on my lap and snuggling around. She doesn't like being picked up but I think that's more to do with her being FAR TOO BUSY to waste time being cuddled!. Her mum Gypsy is around 18 - 20 months. She's a lot more reserved and careful. She doesn't mind being picked up too much and will seek out affection when she needs it but really isn't a lap cat. She had a very rough time before I got her which is probably why she's so careful. She doesn't play - except with her kitten - so I think she was probably separated from her mum too early and then wasn't played with. She has a lovely nature though and purrs as soon as you touch her and loves being talked to quietly and gently


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

I have found neutred males to be far more affectionate than female cats. This still runs true with my current two, Darwin is a real soppy puss, loves a cuddle and follows you wherever you go, makes ridiculous chirping noises to get attention when he feels he is being ignored!

Willow is far more independent, spends a considerable amount of time on her own and although friendly and purrs for England, she will only want fuss for a short period of time before she slinks off again. She is your friend on her terms whereas Darwin is everybodys friend 27/7.

Much as I have loved all the female cats I have ever had, I have decided in future I will only get male cats as I find they make better pets (if neutered of course!!!).


----------



## Milly Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

Our 8 month old spayed female moggie Milly is incredibly affectionate and clingy. Always nose kissing, head rubbing and straight on your lap when given a chance. And there was me worried about ending up with a cat that treated us like a B&B...


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

My kitten William is a big sook and is currently sprawled all over me whilst cleaning himself  He hasn't been neutered as of yet. He always wants cuddles and attention and is forever rubbing his nose on my face. He also purrs more than any cat I've ever met. You just have to look at him and he'll start on like an engine. Sometimes he'll be sitting on the opposite side of the room and will be drowning out the TV with his purring for no apparent reason. I actually mentioned it to the vet at one point as it didn't seem normal! However, the OH only gets a cuddle on William's terms (which is still fairly often) and he would never dream of letting OH pick him up as and when he felt like it. Definitely a mummies boy. He also isn't too keen on strangers in the house but generally shows more of an interest in any women that are about, the little flirt. 

My sister and her fiance have two cats - Mya and Billy (both neutered). Mya is 'an absolute b**ch' when she feels like it and has a right attitude (my sisters words not mines), while Billy is a real lapcat all the time. However, Billy clearly prefers my sister while Mya is far more affectionate with her fiance, so I tend to think TB is right about the 'mummies boy' 'daddies girl' thing. 

My dads cat is a neutered female. She is definitely aloof and independent, although she loves human company and hates being alone. She isn't a lapcat whatsoever and prefers to sit next to you rather than on you. 

So in my experience, I do think males tend to be more affectionate. Although this obviously isn't the case with all cats. 

Sparkles
xx


----------



## Pippinpie (Oct 30, 2010)

I have had two males and one female, all neutered. My first male Archie was the biggest cuddle monkey ever and just wanted to be with me all the time. If I was doing house work he would jump on my back and hang on like I was giving him a piggy back purring madly all the time.

My female Pippin was much more independant and would prefer to be ouside hunting but liked sitting on my lap ocasionally. However as she got older, the last few years she did get a bit senial and then adored me. She became very dependent and just had to be near me all the time, that was lovely. 

My male now(Olly) loves cuddles and kisses and again as he has got older, prefers to be with me rather than outside.
In my experience I find the neutered males soppy and lovely companions, yet my girl was beautiful and I admired her independence and cherished those last years with her.


----------



## jomary-austin (Apr 9, 2009)

Cat personalities are interesting and it fascinates me how they develop. We had two Persian girls, one now sadly passed away at 17, the other still battling on. Rosie is 18, feisty, stroppy, doesn't care much for other cats beyond the odd sniff but quite a cutie with people although she won't sit on you. Holly was a total sweetie, the nicest natured cat I have ever known, soft and gentle she literally wouldn't hurt a fly. She groomed Rosie and kept her ears clean which Rosie grudgingly accepted. 

My two year old neutered boycat Cash is a real mummy's boy, very precious and spoilt (my fault) and our newest acquisition, a year old girlcat, Izzy, is a little bundle of trouble, hyperactive, naughty and always on the lookout for something bad to do. She is also very cute and gets away with pretty much anything. Watching the two youngsters interact is great fun, Cash and Izzy spend hours stalking, chasing and duffing each other up usually ending in a bit of a love-in with much grooming. Rosie ignores them both unless they annoy her when she will cuff them and hiss and they are terrified of her.

In general however I have found male cats to be more affectionate and cuddly with people whereas girl cats tend to be feistier and more independent, Holly having been the exception. 

Long may they continue to fascinate us all.


----------



## catzz (Apr 8, 2010)

What amazes me is the fact that, let's be honest, they have very small brains BUT do so much with them. I'm always impressed at how clever they can be - although to be fair, my Gypsy may be absolutely lovely but she's not the brightest button in the box. I'm also amazed at how two cats with such small brains can have such big personalities and be such different characters


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2011)

Yep!

Males tend to be much more affectionate.


----------



## Catlover2 (Oct 12, 2009)

In my experience, males are more affectionate with females being quite aloof. Hence, we now have 4 boys - OH is quite anti-female (cat) now!!

~X~


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Molly is extremely affectionate, especially with me  She will cuddle up with OH but normally on her terms, she actually treats him as her play thing!! He has so many scratch marks on him :lol:


----------



## CandyApocalypse (Feb 8, 2011)

I seem to have had a different experience to the OP. I have always found male cats are more independent and come to you when they want attention. Female cats I have owned have been a great deal more affectionate and demanding and never leave me alone for a minute. This is again the case with our current two, Dante and Rose


----------



## mrswoodwoose (Jan 23, 2011)

Not at all, some are more loving than others whatever their sex, at least in my experience.


----------

